# security clearance ADNOC



## graghu66 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Guys
I got a job in ADNOC group via engineering company and had my visa stamped in end of Aug '15 and they submitted for security clearance on sep 4th '15. About 3 weeks back they said security approved on system but still card not issued and await same. Any idea what time it takes for this ?


----------

